# Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?



## Mink (11. Aug. 2006)

Hi@all!
Ich möchte gerne unseren Garten mit einem Größeren Teich verschönern bzw. den alten erweitern.

Habe dafür bei nem Freund eine Luftaufnahme geholt. DANKE PETER!  
Habe da mal die wichtigsten Maße eingetragen und einige feste Objeke gekennzeichnet.

Es stellt sich die große Frage ob ich den nun über 10 Jahre alten Teich Abreiße und einen neuen, größeren anlege oder den "alten" als reinen Pflanzenteich nehme und ihn Mittels Bachlauf mit dem neuen Großen verbinde!?!

In meinem Kopf habe ich immer das Bild von einem Teich mit ner kleinen Insel mit Palme und Liege...   Aber das wird wohl nur schwer machbar sein, oder hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht?
Und wenn es nicht mit Insel ist dann zumindest mit einem schönen Steeg!
vielleicht sogar direkt am Grillplatz!?! das wäre doch was!   *träum*

Aber schreibt doch einfach mal was ihr machen würdet.
Denke mal das die Luftaufnahme alles wichtige zeigt.

Also viel spaß beim Träumen und nicht vergessen alles genau aufzuschreibe  

Viele liebe Grüße Martin

PS: A: Wäre der neue Teich, der mittels bachlauf mit dem Alten verbunden ist und
     B: der Komplett neue Teich mit nem Kleinen Steeg zum Grillplatz.


----------



## StefanS (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Martin,

so ganz habe ich es immer noch nicht kapiert, was denn der alte (10 Jahre alte) Teich ist - weder A noch B, sondern die in B eingezeichnete winzige Fläche ?? Dann gibt es schon gar keine Frage: Raus damit ! Aber auch unabhängig davon würde ich bei einer Folie, die bereits 10 Saisons hinter sich hat, nicht versuchen, sie durch Klebungen in einen neuen Teich zu integrieren. Ich würde alles neu machen, weil die Ersparnis im Vergleich zum Gesamtinvest gering wäre, aber bei Klebung recht enorme Risiken lauern.

Eine Insel ist zwar sicher nett. Ich empfehle Dir aber, den Teich mit Insel einmal ganz grob, allerdings mit korrekten Schrägen, Längen und Breiten (Pflanzenpodeste, Ufergraben etc braucht man dann ja nur anzudeuten) zu skizzieren. Dir wird zweierlei auffallen: Einmal der enorme Faltenwurf, der durch die Insel hervorgerufen wird. Darüber hinaus aber auch der enorme Platzbedarf einer Insel (verkleinerung des Wasservolumens). Meine Empfehlung: Keine Insel.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Mink (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hi Stefan,
Ja, der kleine in B eingezeichnete fleck, das ist er. Die gute Heimat meiner beiden kleinen und ein Paar anderen... *g*

Also das mit der Insel ist nunmal eine Träumerei. das das nicht geht, oder nicht gut geht ist klar. Aber einen Steg bis zur mitte des Teichs habe ich mir schon gedacht. So hat man zumindest etwas "Inselfeeling".

Nur die Position und Form ist mir noch nicht klar. Wieviele "Terassenstufen"?

Wollte ein zunächst Flaches (20-25°) und dann in 2-3 Stufen abfallendes Teichprofil.
Ist es möglich die Folie in teilen zu kleben, so das man eine an das Profil angepasste Folie hat ohne viele Falten? Geht sicher, aber wie? heißmachen und verschmelzen? oder gibts einen "Alleskleber" dafür?
Werde mal was zeichnen und dan reinstellen, so wie ich mir meinen Teich vorstelle.

Aber dennoch wäre ich über weitere anregungen, auch wenn sie mich in meinen Gedanken nicht bestärken sehr erfreut! Vielleicht sind das genau die sachen die mir nach einiger Zeit auf den keks gehen, so wie z.B. die windrichtung wegen dem Pflaumenbaum zu beachten...

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Martin,

ich würde aus dem alten Teich alles, außer der Folie, versuchen zu retten. Auch das Wasser... auch wenn es nicht viel ist!

Stellst Du sonst mal eine größere Version ohne Deine Zeichnung (max. 1030x1030 und 244Kb) hier ein?! Dann würde ich und vielleicht auch noch andere User mal ein paar Ideen einzeichnen. Wie sieht das eigentlich aus... darfst Du nur die linke oder rechte Seite belegen oder alles? Wie weit darfst Du Richtung Haus/Bambus am Grillplatz gehen?
Was ich wirklich für eine Teichplanung (was kann/soll wohin) empfehlen kann, ist der "Teichplaner" von www.naturagart.de. Da sind sooviele Ideen drinne!  
Wie ich ja schon an anderer Stelle sagte, die Insel muss nicht als Insel gebaut werden... der optische Eindruck einer Insellage reicht doch, oder? Und das geht auch mit passender Hintergrundbepflanzung usw.  

Je nachdem für welche Folie Du Dich entscheidest gibt es auch passende Kleber (oder auch nix, wie bei PE-Folie). Ich würde PVC bevorzugen.. ist aber meine persönliche Meinung. 
Dafür gibt es beim Verkäufer i.d.R. auch den passenden Kleber und Reiniger (Aceton).


----------



## Mink (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hi Anette!
Also im Grundegenommen steht der Gesammte hintere Teil zur verfügung.
der mitlere Weg wurde damals (vor min 50 Jahren) aus Betonplatten uns kies gelegt und ist stellenweise recht verrutscht und könnte eh mal neugemacht werden. Ansonste ist alles drinn. der Grillplatz sollte schon stehen bleigen, da es erst letztes Jahr neugemaht wurde. bis dort liegr auch vernünftig Stron, so das man von dort aus die technik versorgen kann.

Flächenmäßig sollte es nicht der überhand nehmen. also nicht mehr als 1/3 des Großen Gartens. das ist das absolute Maximum!
und die Insel habe ich auch wieder in angriff genommen. *g* habe mir ein podest auf Seulen überlegt mit pflanzkörgen rundherum, oder sowas in die richtung. 

Dann hier mal das Bild in Maximaler größe. aber nur de obere Garten sonst wird zu groß.
 
Viel spaß beim zeichnen. werde mich nun mal gurch Naturagart lesen! *g*

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## StefanS (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Martin,

letztlich führt kein Weg an ein bisschen Zeichnerei vorbei. Zuerst in Draufsicht, dann ich mehreren Schnitten. So legst Du das Profil fest.

Vor zu flachen Schrägen möchte ich eher warnen. Erstens kommst Du nicht schnell genug auf Tiefe (das siehst Du aber in der Zeichnung). Vor allem aber hangeln sich die Pflanzen herunter und breiten sich ungehemmt aus. also die Schrägen eher steiler, da gewinnst Du bei den Pflanzebenen. Plane auch ausreichend freie Wasserfläche ein.

Ein Steg bis in Teichmitte ist kein Problem, Bauanleitungen gibt es genügend. Ich fürchte nur, Du wirst einen so weit in den Teich ragenden Steg seltener nutzen als Du Dir heute vorstellst.

Wenn Du nicht mit Platz geizen musst, empfehle ich Dir einen Uferwall und Ufergraben. Je breiter, desto schöner. Da ein Ufergraben aber nicht die Pflanzen *im *Teich ersetzt, kannst Du Dir die Pflanzebenen nicht schenken.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Moin Martin,

ich hab mir Dein Bild mal ins Paint geladen und wollte gerade ein wenig Brainstorming betreiben. Leider ist das nicht ganz so einfach wie gedacht, denn ich kenne Eure Gewohnheiten nicht. Wie oft sitz Ihr am Grillplatz, wäre ein zweiter/dritter Sitzplatz in Teichnähe und ganz versteckt, wo man dem Alltag entfliehen kann, etwas für Euch?
Wie sieht es mit Brücke(n) und Trittsteinen (zum übers Wasser gehen) aus? Erwünscht oder nicht? Soll der Bach/Wasserfall nahe am Grillplatz oder lieber näher an einem der anderen Sitzplätze liegen? (zum Hören und Sehen)

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Habt Ihr einen Pool?
Was sagt Deine Frau dazu, wenn der Teich ein Schwimmteich werden würde? (Was für Fische habt Ihr denn z.Z. im alten Teich?) 
Wenn ich mir den Platz im hinteren Gartenbereich so anschaue, dann wäre da mit Sicherheit genug Platz.
 und zwischen Filtergraben und Schwimmteich hat Deine "Insel" ihren Platz. 
Schreib mal auf, was Du alles gern haben möchtest (am Besten die wichtigen, unverzichtbaren Sachen ganz oben und das Verzichtbare unten  )!


----------



## Mink (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hi Anett!"
Dir erstmal alles gute zum Einjährigen nachträglich!   

Und ich bin nich verheiratet, bin erst 22. Teile mir das Haus mit meiner Mutter und den Großeltern. Habe Ne Etage für mich und deshalb Plane ich auch in der Vorraussicht dort noch länger zu wohnen was schönes zu schaffen.

Also ich bin oft im Garten und am Teich. Der Grillplatz wird hauptsächlich bei schönem Wetter benutz. Sonst wird da schonmal Kaffee getrunken. Haben auch einen Quickpool mit 17m³ Inhalt. Der reicht eigendlich zum schwimmen, aber wenn das schwimmen die Fische nicht stört dann wäre das natürlich eine schöne sache.

Bislang haben wir 2 Kio´s, von denen ich mal fragen muß was das für welche sind :? , 4-5 Chibunkis und einige Goldfische.

Ich will auf jedefall wieder einen Bachlauf und auch einen kleinen Wasserfall der schön plätschert. 2-3 Trittsteine fände ich höchstens im Bachlauf schön, um den mal schnell zu überqueren.  

Wo der Bachlauf hin soll weiß ich nicht. Die idee mit der Insel als trennung für Shwimmteich und Koiteich ist sehr schön... Muß ich mir mal durch den Kopfgehen lassen...
Bislang habe ich immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine breiten Steeg vom Grillplattz bis ans Wsser zu ziehen. das wäre dann meine "Insel".

Mache gleich mal meine zeichnungen fertig und dann könnt ihr am heute Nachmittag mal sagen wie euch das gefällt.

So Muß nun mal wieder arbeiten. Brauche ja Geld für den Teich.   

Liebe Grüße Martin


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Moin Martin,

 einjähriges? Wenn schon dann zweijähriges, aber das feiern dieser Tage einige User.... das Forum wurde "damals" eröffnet.  
Trotzdem danke.

Ich denke, wir reden im Moment zuviel aneinander vorbei. Wenn Du wirklich so eine große Teichanlage planst, dann empfehle ich Dir die Lektüre einiger Fachbeiträge.
Das Naturagart(NG)-System zeigt auf dem von mir verlinkten Bild keinen Schwimmteich und Koiteich! Der kleinere "Teich" ist der Filtegraben. In ihm soll sich der Schmodder absetzen und die dort wachsenden Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser und damit auch den Algen die gelösten Nährstoffe. Filtergraben und eigentlicher Teich sind durch einen Durchbruch (unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche) miteinander verbunden. Dafür gibt es spezielle Elemente von NG oder man muss mit Flanschen arbeiten.
Da Du anscheinend einiges an Geld und Zeit investieren willst, wären die Bauanleitungen von Naturagart sicherlich gut angelegtes Geld. Etwas besseres ist auf dem Markt kaum erhältlich. Und wenn Du Dich später auch noch dazu entschließt, die Folie bei NG zu kaufen, werden die Bauanleitungen sogar verrechnet. Ist also eine faire Sache!
Für 30Euro (wenn man die Folie usw. nicht bei ihnen kauft) übernehmen die meines Wissens nach sogar die Planung, die wir hier im Moment versuchen zu machen. Wenn Du die Folie dort kaufst, ist die Planung m.W.n. sogar kostenlos. Die sind dabei natürlich wesentlich schneller und professioneller, denn sie müssen ihr Geld damit verdienen. 

Aber jetzt höre ich auf, für sie die Werbetrommel zu rühren, Prozente bekomme ich nämlich keine. 

P.S.: Wo sind denn die Zeichnungen geblieben?


----------



## Mink (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hi Anette!
Also die Fachbeiträge sind ausgedruckt und liegen nun in gebundener Form als Gutenachtlektüre neben dem Bett. 

Habe mir auch schonmal das "komplettpaket" von naturagart angesehen. Klingt sehr gut und werbung must du für die nicht machen. Die anlagen sprechen für sich... *g*

Muß nun mal die Zeichnungen scanen und hochladen. dann kann jeder mal seinen senf dazugeben.

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Mink (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

HI@all!
Hier ist die Skitze die mir bislang am besten gefällt. Ich weiß nicht, aber der Teich wird immer größer, als er eigendlch soll. *g* Komisch..  
Aber so gefällt er mir schon sehr, sehr gut. Zumindest von der Aufteilung her.

 

Also bin für Anregungen und kritik dankbar. Wäre echt  
Werde mal weiter Zeichnen und die ein oder andere, die es meines erachtens wert ist gezeigt zu werden, hier reinstellen.

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## StefanS (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Martin,

sieht zwar schon ganz ordentlich aus, aber Du bist erst am Anfang des Weges... Was mir gut gefällt: Du hast kapiert, dass es keinen Sinn macht, Pflanzebenen konzentrisch und komplett um den Teich zu legen. Du solltest Dich vielleicht auch noch einmal mit der Überlegung beschäftigen, dass es eher langweilig wirkt, wenn man einen Teich auf einen Blick einsehen kann und es nichts mehr zu "entdecken" gibt. Solche verborgenen Bereiche schafft man zwar sehr gut mit höheren oder niedrigeren Pflanzen. Nur: Auch diese brauchen ein Plätzchen, das ihnen zusagt (Wassertiefe).

Wenn Du einen Bodenablauf einplanst, willst Du auch Fische einsetzen. Dazu passen natürlich die grossen Tiefen, wobei ich - ausser für Kois - 1,80 Meter nicht für sinnvoll halte - das führt einfach zu entweder sehr steilen Ufern oder zu sehr kleinen Bereichen, die derart tief sind. Und: Es macht wenig Sinn, Ebenen unter 0,60 cm Wassertiefe zu "planen". Wo und wie Du die gestaltest, ist ziemlich wurscht.

Bei einem so schönen und grossen Teich möchte ich Dir dringend anraten, einmal über einen Ufergraben und Uferwall à la Naturagart nachzudenken. Und zwar so ausgedehnt wie möglich. Das ermöglicht Dir auch eine gelungene Saugsperre und Randgestaltung. 

Auch ein Ufergraben erspart Dir nicht die Pflanzebenen im Teich. Diese solten aber - 15 und -40 cm (jeweils + Substrat) sein. Dann kannst Du getrost auf volle geplante Tiefe gehen. Vielleicht hier und da noch eine kleine Plattform auf -60 cm für Seerosen (Halbzwerge) - das war es dann aber auch schon.

Alles in allem empfehle ich dringend, Teichprofile an definierten Stellen zu zeichnen (z.B. eines längs, drei quer). Du wirst Dich wundern, wie wenig Pflanzfläche nach Abzug der Schrägen noch übrig bleibt !

Auch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt kann ich Dich nur darin unterstützen, den Teich nach Möglichkeit immer gröööößer zu machen. Bei uns war das so: Ich hatte den Teichumriss mit einem Gartenschlauch markiert. Nachts habe ich diesen heimlich immer weiter/größer gezerrt, und tagsüber hat ihn meine Frau wieder kleiner gemacht. Heute macht sie mir (scherzhaft, aber im Kern ernst gemeint) Vorwürfe, den Teich zu klein geplant zu haben. Und ich habe keinen einzigen Fisch drin...

Stelle doch einmal die geplanten Teichprofile (ich würde mal sagen mindestens 4 plus modifizierte Draufsicht, aus der die Schrägen ersichtlich sind) ein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Martin,

ich hab auch mal etwas gemalt.... ich bin ja eher für die Richtung "naturnaher Teich" und für eine abwechslungsreichere Linienführung. Also mit viel Grün IM Teich und Ufergraben/Uferwall außen rum. (habe mich bei dem Entwurf aber noch mächtig gezügelt...)
Ich würde nach der Zone für die Seerosen + Unterwasserpflanzen (60-80cm) eigentlich direkt nach unten gehen. Wozu noch eine Stufe bei 1m Tiefe? Höchstens, wenn der Teich tatsächlich als Schwimmteich eine Nutzung findet, wäre eine schmale Stufe auf 1-1,2m Tiefe angebracht. (Da können die in die Jahre gekommenen Schwimmer dann ausruhen/stehen.. ein Konzept für einen 100%igen Schwimmteich würde bei mir aber gaanz anders aussehen)

 
Wenn Fragen zur Skizze sind... melden. 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie Deine Koi auf die Sumpfzone und die leckeren "Snacks" in Form von Pflanzen reagieren. :?


----------



## StefanS (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Annett,

jetzt bitte nicht als Besserwisserei verstehen, vermutlich ist das nur eine Geschmacksfrage: Ich persönlich würde mich flächenmässig auf Sumpfzonen (0 bis -10 cm bis Substratoberkante) und Flachwasserzone (-30 bis - 40 cm) konzentrieren - Seerosen (Zwerge) wachsen auch in so flachem Wasser. Wenn es denn Halbzwerge oder sogar grössere Seerosen werden sollen, würde ich allenfalls ein oder zwei, drei kleine Flächen für diese einplanen in dem Bewusstsein, dass alle Pflanzebenen früher oder später auch vollkommen von den Wasserpflanzen eingenommen werden (also die Wasserfläche optisch dramatisch verkleinern). Tiefer als 80 cm würde ich für Seerosen gar nicht gehen: Alle "schönen" Seerosen fühlen sich in weniger als 80 cm wohl.

Weshalb ich immer auf dem Profil herumreite: In der Draufsicht sehen die Pflanzebenen riesig aus. Diese Flächen beinhalten aber auch die Schrägen. Wenn man diese abzieht und grafisch kenntlich macht, bleiben letztlich verhältnismässig kleine Flächen übrig.

Den Platzbedarf für Uferwall und Ufergraben schätze ich noch als deutlich grösser ein. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Du das genauso siehst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Martin a. B. (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Seerosen im allgemeinen kein bewegtes Wasser mögen, und deshalb direkt im Schwimmteich nicht wirklich glücklich werden. 

... und vielleicht noch was.

Persönlich fände ich es schön, wenn der Teich mehr und auf einer breiteren Front/ nah an der Terrasse anschließen würde.

Auch kann man den Teich in der "Ferne" schmäler werden lassen, und ihn dadurch  in Verbindung mit der Aussengestaltung, optisch scheinbar verlängern/vergrößern. (Zentralperspektive)

Hast du den Ein-/Ausstieg bedacht?

gruß

Martin


----------



## Kurt (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Martin,
ich würde den Teich viel näher am Gartenhaus anlegen,  da sitzt man und beobachtet - und im Regeneratiosbereich ist immer was los.
Bei Sonne sitzt man im Schatten und bei Regenwetter auch lieber unter Dach.  Gegrillt wird auch nicht nur bei Sonnenschein - also sollte auch die Grillstation zumindest für jedes Wetter benutzbar sein (Grill-Räucherstation sogar im Winter).
Zur Anordnung: ein getrennter Schwimmbereich hat natürlich einige Vorteile, vor allem bei der Pflege wird das Biotop in der Reinigungszone nicht gestört. Der Schwimmbereich wird doch eher öfters und vor allem zu anderen Zeiten - meist in der Badesaison - gereinigt.
Mit dem Bodenablass kann sicher auch im Schwimmteich einiges an Arbeiten erspart werden - Mulm gibt´s auch da genug. Ich schieb den bisher mit dem 'Besen' (bitte nicht lachen) - in die tiefste Zone und saug das dann später mittels Schwerkraft ab (funktioniert nur in Hanglage und wenn der Versickerungsbereich am eigenen Grundstück ist.
Den Bodenablass könnte ich mir wie folgt vorstellen:  Verbindung in eine etwas tiefer gegrabene Sickergrube neben dem Teich,  allerdings mit Safety-Sieb für div. Teichbewohner und zur Bergung der kompostierbaren Teile.

Viel Vergnügen beim Weiterplanen !!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo!
.....  Schweigen zum Thema ???? - wollt eigentlich schon, daß das weitergeführt wird. 
Um zu verdeutlichen, was ich meine, habe ich noch ein Foto von meinem Lieblingsplätzchen aus gemacht und angehängt. Dieser nach Süden und Westen offene Schuppen ist recht gemütlich und vor allem jetzt, wo die Trauben reif werden ein kleines 'Schlaraffenland'. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Mink (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Hallo Kurt!

Sorry das ich so lange nicht mehr hierrauf geschrieben habe.
Hatten einen Trauerfall bei unseren (Garten-) bewohnen und es war mir nicht mehr danach aber auch irgendewas im Garten zu tun.

Aber es muß weitergehen...

Habe für unseren Kleinen teich, um den richtig klar zu bekommen einen neuen Filter gebaut! Quasi als Probelauf für den Großen neuen Filter für den Großen neuen Teich!!! *g*

Ist ein kleiner Vortex ( 65cm ) mir einem 150l 3 Kammer filter dahinter.
Es hat keine woche gedauert und man konnte wieder bis zum grund sehen...
Klasse! ich bin begeistert!

So und nun zum Teich...  

@ Kurt: Ich sollte was zum Gartenhaus sagen...
Ein Gartenhaus ist es sogesehen nicht. es ist ein Großer schuppen in dem Alles an technik für den garten untergebracht ist. auf der terasse sitzen wir im sommer nur wegen der Markise, aber der Grillplatz wird ja auch noch überdacht udnd ann ist das da eh viel schöner!!!

Der Teich wird so wie es ausschaut eine L- Form bekommen. Habe eine Sperre für einen Blumenstreifen bekommen...  Scheiß neue Rosenzüchterei...  

Aber egal. das gibt mir die möglichkeit den Grillplatz mit dem steg ( nicht wirklich steg, aber ein stückchen übers wasser, wo der skimmer drunter kommt) noch mehr zu integrieren. 

Würde auch gerne die Uferumrandung etwas "anheben" um das wasser von der wiese aus dem Teich zu halten. 

Mache nun besser mal ne neue Skitze und stelle die heir rein.


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung: Erweiterung oder Neubau?*

Fühle mich veralbert und klinke mich aus. Was da im letzten Posting steht, ist überwiegend Dummfug und geht nicht auf das ein, was andere zumindest mit einigem Zeitaufwand und Mühe eingebracht haben.

Wir können gerne weitermachen, wenn Du weisst, was Du willst und nicht immer wieder neue Themen aufwirfst, ohne die alten abzuschliessen.

Ihr könnt Euch vielleicht vorstellen, dass es mir im Augenblick Mühe macht, viel Zeit im Forum zu verbringen. Für muntere Zeitvernichtung bleibt da im Augenblick so gar nichts übrig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

